# West Coast Regional Meet in San Diego



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it is being held this weekend. Who's going? Who's open? I hope to see some reports as it just wasn't in my budget this year to attend...

Russ Miller


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We are in Orange County and will be open on Sunday for those traveling north.

A taste:

T&LBRR in 1 Minute


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The In-ko-pah Railroad will be open on Saturday!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, we'll be there. IIt'll take me a while to get something posted -- as soon as we're back I'll be spending most of my time hauling more rocks into the back yard for the layout. But in the evenings I'll try to edit down Carla's photos! (Do ya' think she takes enough pictures?)

Ray, been looking forward to seeing your layout!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to go...in fact, I'm planning on going at least on Friday and Saturday where the layouts are closer to my home. This Regional actually covers San Diego, Orange, Riverside, and LA counties.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, I need to coordinate with you, I'm in the same boat... 

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be there all three days with a detour to Palm Springs for a few days before and after. Looking forward to the open houses. I expect to steal ... er, borrow... lots of good ideeas!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm doing San Diego on Saturday only (one trip through I-5 **** is enough). Gettin' in early to beat the traffic and plan to see Ray D's and Bob Treat's for sure. I don't know what other pike to visit and reading the descriptions in the route book doesn't always give ya the big picture. 

Suggestions? Other than "take a long walk off a short pier."


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The railroad on Sandhurst in Escondido is/was extremely nice. The guy is a civil engineer and did a beautiful job for The Last Run of the Century. I've been by several times since then (my BFF live a couple houses down from him) and the railroad was gone for the last several years and I had heard that he had moved, but guess that he is back.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda snapped some pics before the guests arrived for the open house the other day. This was held in conjunction with the San Diego regional event either for people making the big loop, or just passing through on their way north. 

The railroad was in bloom and was a huge hit. I had people say that at first they were into the trains but were "drawn in" by the garden and detail and soon forgot about the trains.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Another half dozen:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice layout!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, very nice layout Todd. 

The long wooden tresle is really impressive


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful Layout Tod. You did a wonderful job on it. 

Wish I could have been there 

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda and I were able to get down to SD today and saw four of the Large Scale layouts that were also on display this week, Bob Treat & Steve Dasher's "Snow Creek," Steve & Jan Seidensticker's "Gopher Canyon," Ross & Sue Piper's "Serusso Springs," and Andrew & Barbara Kann's "Mountain Valley Railroad." Actually, the "Mountain Valley Railroad" wasn't open but we went to visit my BFF and he lives a couple houses down so we stopped over and "Mountain Valley" was running at the time.

We had not seen Sue and Ross Piper's before. That has got to be one of the nicest looking garden layouts we've seen and I highly recommend it to everyone if you ever get a chance to see it. The level of effort spent in the garden is evident and Sue has assembled one of the nicest collections of miniature scale plants you'll see anywhere.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

We got back from San Diego last Wednesday after baking for a couple of days in Palm Springs! The event was great. There were half a dozen couples from Sacramento Valley Garden Railway Society attending. We saw most of the San Diego layouts, two of the three in Orange County, and the three in the City of Riverside. We missed L.A.County Fairgrounds (been there before) and the Disneyland based RR in Anaheim, and the one in Minnifee. 
We really enjoyed the BBQ at the Poway Museum as well. I took several hundred photos, and will be studying them for quite a while to glean valuable info to improve my own RR. 

Next year's mini meet will be in Portland, and should be great fun (and not as warm).


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We enjoyed having you out to the _Tortoise & Lizard Bash_.


----------

